# Huge upgrade... Seasoning question.



## Hoopers_Smokeshack (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi all,

So I recently purchased a new universal flow offset (stack is interchangable) and I have seasoned the inside as usual. Is there anything else I am supposed to do to it that I don't to a small smoker? Do I season the outside surface too, to guard against rust? Am I better to season the firebox too?

I just want to keep it in the best condition for the longest possible time, I have only fired her up once but damn is it fun using such a big piece of kit! Also, any wheel upgrade suggestions would be most welcome, the castors it has currentl are not the easiest to move it on... All advice is welcome actually, setting up a catering company is difficult! 

Thanks folks,

Hooper


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 18, 2022)

man thats a beauty of a cooker. Look forward to your post and pics.
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 18, 2022)

Congrats, she’s a beauty. A lot of folks like to oil the firebox after cooks. Some do the whole cooker. Once mine is beautified I’m going to ponder this as well.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2022)

Good looking smoker. When I got mine I seasoned the inside of the cook chamber and firebox. Included the grates in CC. I also applied oil to the outside of the firebox. That step is not needed on the outside of the CC. I touch up the outside of the firebox from time to time to keep it looking fresh


----------



## Hoopers_Smokeshack (Jan 19, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Congrats, she’s a beauty. A lot of folks like to oil the firebox after cooks. Some do the whole cooker. Once mine is beautified I’m going to ponder this as well.



Do you mean oil the inside of the firebox too? Maybe I should have researched more BEFORE the purchase, there is so much more to consider when you're using a bigger rig


----------



## Hoopers_Smokeshack (Jan 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Good looking smoker. When I got mine I seasoned the inside of the cook chamber and firebox. Included the grates in CC. I also applied oil to the outside of the firebox. That step is not needed on the outside of the CC. I touch up the outside of the firebox from time to time to keep it looking fresh



I will probably do that then... I take it you wouldn't advise a light coating around the inside of the firebox?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 19, 2022)

Hoopers_Smokeshack said:


> I will probably do that then... I take it you wouldn't advise a light coating around the inside of the firebox?


Yep


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 19, 2022)

She's pretty.  Good luck breaking her in.


----------



## forktender (Jan 20, 2022)

There is absolutely no reason to season the inside of the fire box, because it won't hold up to one heat cycle. The same goes for the outside of the F.B. unless it is double wall insulated, it will burn right off.

Awesome looking smoker!!!


----------



## Hoopers_Smokeshack (Jan 20, 2022)

forktender said:


> There is absolutely no reason to season the inside of the fire box, because it won't hold up to one heat cycle. The same goes for the outside of the F.B. unless it is double wall insulated.
> 
> Awesome looking smoker!!!




Thanks buddy, she is a great piece of kit! I'll try and do a full post with better pictures of it soon. 

Yeah though, the FB is double wall insulated... So, season the outside and keep the inside just clean and in good order would be your advice?


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jan 20, 2022)

That's a great looking smoker.


----------



## forktender (Jan 20, 2022)

Hoopers_Smokeshack said:


> Thanks buddy, she is a great piece of kit! I'll try and do a full post with better pictures of it soon.
> 
> Yeah though, the FB is double wall insulated... So, season the outside and keep the inside just clean and in good order would be your advice?


Yes, Sir!!!
A lot of guys will  spray the whole outside of the smoker with light mineral oil, which has a  smoke point of 335*.  They use a small pump sprayer like this. Just make sure it is "light" mineral oil.










Honestly, I'm not sure that I would season any of that smoker, seeing that it is made out of such heavy gauge metal. I would just wipe down the outside of it with a lint free rag and some light min. oil occasionally. It wouldn't necessarily be seasoning it as much as protecting the paint, is the paint flat paint or semi gloss? It looks flat too me, which will show grease spots. I have no idea why guys use flat paint on smokers, a semi gloss would be much easier to keep clean and still look pretty traditional.

In all honesty, if I knew that the metal was prepped correctly before it was painted, I would buy a cheap spray gun at Harbor freight and respray it in a semi gloss. I think they use flat paint because it's easier to touch up.

If you do nothing to the smoker it will last many lifetimes seeing that it is built as well as it is.
But I'm the type of person that can't leave well enough alone. LOL!!!

Best of luck with your new smoker, you're going to love it.

Dan.


----------

